# Thick soda ash



## scottief (Nov 18, 2014)

I have uploaded two pictures. My question is this. We didn't insulate this soap this time and there is very heavy soda ash on it. We tried to steam it but not much came off. Any suggestions on what to do when the soda ash is this thick. Thanks


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 18, 2014)

Run a damp (but clean) cloth over the top might help.


----------



## froggybean37 (Nov 18, 2014)

i realize it's not the look you were going for, but I quite like the lighter top! it gives it a cool coal/volcanic ash look! I second the rubbing with a damp cloth or old piece of nylon stocking, then try steaming again to shine it up a little.


----------



## scottief (Nov 18, 2014)

Awesome thanks. My wife put the steamer closer to it and held it on longer. That helped more. So if we were to sell a soap that looked like that you'd still buy it? Or would that turn you off.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 18, 2014)

Ash doesn't bother me at all, I would still buy it. You could always plan the tops if steaming doesn't work. Did you use charcoal to color? I often get ash with charcoal.


----------



## scottief (Nov 18, 2014)

I did use charcoal. We didn't insulate it this time. Last time we did, we still got soda ash but not as thick.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 18, 2014)

You could spray a little alcohol on the soda ash and leave for less than a minute, It has worked for me, I just blot up the excess liquid and let air dry, you may see the sprayed area has a satin look, but much nicer to me than soda ash. I have found this will take it off. It is strange I don't like spraying my finished soaps with alcohol, but wouldn't think twice about the soap that is just poured.


----------



## marilynmac (Nov 18, 2014)

I LOVE the look of ash on black soap.  Don't take it off!!

Look at that swirl.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 18, 2014)

I love how your soap turned out.  The ash looks great with the black.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 18, 2014)

I got a layer of really thick ash like that on one of my un-gelled soaps before-  much more than a light dusting, and it didn't respond easily to being washed off with water or alcohol (the layer was a bit too thick for a light washing). I ended up planning off the aesthetically displeasing layer once the soap was cured.

 IrishLass


----------



## Susie (Nov 18, 2014)

That soap is gorgeous just like that.  Looks like you did it on purpose.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 18, 2014)

I always like the look of soda ash on charcoal soap. Might as well like it since they are prone to thick ash  In my experience spritzing alcohol at any time does not deter or get rid of ash. Best to learn to embrace the look of ash. I have never had a customer question ash, so I assume they think it is just part of the soap, which it is.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Nov 18, 2014)

I agree with the others, I think it looks lovely (though it might not to you). I have sold several with heavy ash and customer's don't question it. Some of the ones with heavy ash they have even said they were some of the prettier soaps on my table.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 18, 2014)

Embrace the ash!  

Just beware of saying that to Sean Connery..................


----------



## scottief (Nov 18, 2014)

Thats not the response i though Id get lol. We did try to take it off. So if I spray the alcohol on after we pour it, will that stop the ash completely?  Since everyone seems to love it, maybe i'll go buy a eye dropper and  put more charcoal on top to make the swirls more prominent. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 19, 2014)

In a Sean Connery voice -

Alash, spraying alcohol doesn't sheem to alwaysh work. Perhapsh you have sheen the experiment that jushtbeachy did? He sheemed to have it shorted.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 19, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> In a Sean Connery voice -
> 
> Alash, spraying alcohol doesn't sheem to alwaysh work. Perhapsh you have sheen the experiment that jushtbeachy did? He sheemed to have it shorted.




LOL, that was pretty good. Reading that out almost made my Connery voice work. Just still way too much Texan in it. 

Yeah, I've never seen any difference with the alcohol. I don't bother with it anymore.


----------

